# amanda brunker on podge and rodge



## z106 (7 Nov 2008)

Did anyone see amanda brunker guest-presenting podge and rodge?

I thought she was a natural in that role.


plus she seems to have lost loads of weight and looks great now.


----------



## juke (8 Nov 2008)

Who is she?


----------



## z106 (8 Nov 2008)

She's a former miss ireland - has had a reasoably high profile over the years.


----------



## PaddyW (8 Nov 2008)

She looked very hot the other night. Loved it when she removed her bra.. Yummy


----------



## MugsGame (8 Nov 2008)

So which set of "twins" do people prefer watching?


----------



## Graham_07 (9 Nov 2008)

PaddyW said:


> She looked very hot the other night.


 
Those studio lights can be a killer alright


----------



## TarfHead (10 Nov 2008)

qwertyuiop said:


> .. she seems to have lost loads of weight ..


 
I'd say she's prefer you refer to that as her (by now) young child .


----------



## deedee80 (14 Nov 2008)

She looks fantastic!  

I think most of the female guest presenters have been good though.  I kind of went off Lucy Kennedy since Livin with Lucy, the most pointless show ever where at the end of it everyone is lovely (yeah right...Calum Best!!!).


----------

